# Fastback vs Stingray deluxe?



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 9, 2021)

Looking for a fork for a 65 stingray deluxe, found some off of a 68 fastback on the bay.  Aside from steerer tube length, does anyone know if these are the same geometry / fit?  Thanks!


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 9, 2021)

Link to eBay fork here, my frame pictured below.  '65 long frame.  Thanks.


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

@vastingray


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

That fork on Ebay will not match the color of your bike. Just saying in case you are not aware. Didn't know if you were planning on repainting it or what. Your bike is Flamboyant Lime, the fork is Campus Green.


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 9, 2021)

stoney said:


> That fork on Ebay will not match the color of your bike. Just saying in case you are not aware. Didn't know if you were planning on repainting it or what. Your bike is Flamboyant Lime, the fork is Campus Green.



Sorry, I should have mentioned that, yes I plan a repaint on the fork, not worried about the color.  Thanks for the heads up.   I figure it's going to be difficult to find a matching forks so just going to primer the fork for now.  -pl


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

Do you have the rest of the bike


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 9, 2021)

stoney said:


> Do you have the rest of the bike



No, piecing together.  Guy I bought it from was parting it out, but I get the impression the bike was a collection thrown together, not original.  I prefer to build it up myself anyways, with my own stuff...  going a little "kustom" on the build.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2021)

el_Luchador76 said:


> Link to eBay fork here, my frame pictured below.  '65 long frame.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460382



No I believe the fastback fork is lightweight not middleweight like Stingray. However you may be able to fit an S-7 in there without a fender. Maybe wrong but I don't think they are  the same.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't think a fastback fork will work for your Stingray. Fastback wheel is 20 x 1 3/8 (iso 17.75 inches) and Stingray 20 x 1 3/4 (iso 16.5 inches).


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks!  Glad I posted...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2021)

el_Luchador76 said:


> Link to eBay fork here, my frame pictured below.  '65 long frame.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460382



@LIFE OF SCHWINN has a fork it is undated but it will work


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gordon said:


> I don't think a fastback fork will work for your Stingray. Fastback wheel is 20 x 1 3/8 (iso 17.75 inches) and Stingray 20 x 1 3/4 (iso 16.5 inches).



I know the thread is old but this info is good forever.

If this was a restoration he would need the correct dated fork and the collectinvestors have screwed us all on that being remotely affordable. Buying a 20" Schwinn springer is even worse.

A 20" S-7 wheel and tire will fit on a 20" S-5/S-6 fork. The S-7 front fender will probably not fit properly and may rub the tire. Same with a 20x1.75 tire. The 20x2.125 will not fit but why would you want to? I have all the parts here and can do it if necessary.

In the late 1970s I saw Fastback frames with S-2 rims being ran in BMX.  They were lighter than Cantilever frames and just as strong. 
I don't recall if the guys I knew doing it changed forks or not. I may try a Scrambler Tire on one of my Fastback forks just for fun.

Or you can do as I did in high school and run a Fastback wheel on the front and the slick on the back. 

The ISO tire size has nothing to do with the final diameter of the tire mounted on the rim at specified pressure. Whether it is 20x1.125, 20x1-3/4, 20x1.75 or 20x1-3/8 the final diameter should still be 20 inches. ISO tire size is only meant to undo confusion over what tire fits what rim. I can see how well that is working.

Personally I never had a problem figuring that out by just looking at the rim. Also the original tire size is pretty much self explanatory. To me, ISO sizing is just another attempt to Europeanize America, just like the Metric System is doing.

I already have to have twice as many tools to do the same thing. 

Now I have to memorize a bunch of semi useless metric sizing codes on tires.

Or not.


----------

